# fish flipping out



## bklynborn1210 (Apr 1, 2017)

My Red Devil is flipping out... He's swimming back and forth across the tank full speed and going from the bottom of the tank and hitting the top then back down into the gravel. Then he calms down for a while and starts it again. Can any one tell me what this type of behavior means. :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A toxin in the water?

How long has he been in the tank? What has changed at the time this behavior started?


----------



## bklynborn1210 (Apr 1, 2017)

I have her in a 55 gallon tank for over 8 months now... Everything started right after I fed her rosies. The tank became cloudy and started smelling because of the dead feeders stuck on the intake for the filter. So I took care of that with a water change. Checked all the water parameters pH between 7.2 and 7.6 Nitrate 0 ppm Nitrite 0 ppm all that was a little elevated was the ammonia level which was @ 0.50 I have a Jack Dempsey in with her and he's not showing any signs of stress. She hasn't eaten in over 4 days. She swims with her head down and her tall up which is making me think that it's intestinal so tried feeding her peas but she wont eat. Another thing they say might be the trouble is something about her releasing her eggs they said that could be blocked. All she does all day is stay inside her rock and then comes out flips out and goes back. she hasn't acted up today yet so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When there is a toxin not all fish will show symptoms. Pay attention to the one that does. The damage these cause can be permanent but not mortal.

Change 50% of the water to get the ammonia down. Nitrate should not be zero in a cycled tank...are you shaking the bottle before adding to the test tube and after adding to the test tube. Shake hard and for the full time stated in the directions. If you don't do this you can get a false zero reading.

A dead fish does not start to smell immediately. You want to remove dead feeders as soon as they die. The rotting fish is likely the source of the toxins.

If the toxins are gone, all you can do is watch for other illnesses that she may be more susceptible to.

I'm thinking the tank is too small for the 2 fish you mention. For Africans we can add Epsom salt to the water (gradually) for a laxative. But this changes hardness and IDK what the requirements of your new world cichlids are in that regard.


----------



## bklynborn1210 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for your response DJ, I just checked the water parameters again and the nitrate is 5.0 and the nitrite is 0.50 is that a decent level?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nitrite is probably still making her uncomfortable...I'd change 50% and check again tomorrow.


----------



## bklynborn1210 (Apr 1, 2017)

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/6679/J7c8Tj.jpg Hi DJ this is a picture of my Red Devil. I would appreciate you looking her over and see if you notice any signs of what could be causing this behavior. Thanks for all your help...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the toxins caused/are causing it. You don't agree? Did she flip out again?


----------



## bklynborn1210 (Apr 1, 2017)

no hasn't been just very jumpy


----------



## bklynborn1210 (Apr 1, 2017)

another thing I noticed is that she hasn't laid any eggs in a while could have a effect on her as well? I also noticed she's losing some of her scales could this be from all the running into the rocks and things of that nature or could it be something else


----------



## bklynborn1210 (Apr 1, 2017)

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/1747/ZQcgMj.jpg Please check these water parameters and let me know what I need to do... I think the Nitrate levels through the roof and that's what has been making my Red Devil crazy


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The nitrate reading is high so do at least a 50% water change, don't forget dechlorinator and match temperature within a few degrees.


----------



## bklynborn1210 (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks did the 50% water change and water parameters are all good... My Red Devil is even out of her cave and swimming around again


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Great news! No more rosies!!


----------



## bklynborn1210 (Apr 1, 2017)

No more rosies is right haha... thanks again!


----------

